# contador de vueltas de slot via USB



## danih (Sep 21, 2006)

Hola,

* agradecería ayuda concreata sobre como construir un controlador que se conecte al PC para contar vueltas en un ciruito de slot (scalextric).

entiendo que debe ser algo parecido a:

[sensor paso coche] ---  [controlador USB] --- [PC]

* lo que tengo:

[sensor paso coche] -> creo tenerlo resuelto con optocaptadores.

[controlador USB] -> he leido que hay PICs ya preparados y que podría conectar el opto captador a una entrada del PIC y que incluso recibiría la señal como una interrupción. 

[PC] -> bueno, soy de soft, supongo que ahí no tendré problemas.

* lo que se y lo que no:

después de hojearme el libro USB Complete (de Jax Alexon) se que lo que necesito es trabajar en usb modo interrupción (como los teclados) y ya está, no he entendido nada mas. je je. Supongo que lo que necesito debe ser algo que incluso estará en los ejemplos de la PIC (o de lo que sea).

* lo que me ayudaría:

- saber que componente(s) comprar y donde.
- saber si debo comprar algun "periférico" HW para programar el componente anterior.
- saber que compilador debo usar y de donde bajarlo (preferentemente Linux)
- saber donde encontrar ejemplos parecidos para lo que estoy buscando.

bueno, ya se que pido mucho y no ofrezco nada. Pero si lo acabo ya os pondré en los créditos y naturalmente toda la información la dejaré abierta para si alguien necesita algo parecido.

gracias de antemano,
danih


----------



## macdo (Sep 26, 2006)

me gusto tu idea...aunque no entiendo nada de electronica... 
pero justamente ayer pensaba en un contador emulando a un teclado ya que la mayoria de los softs contadores de vueltas tambien funcionan con el marcado por teclas.
Por si acaso no lo conoces, te recomiendo el soft: Ultimate Racer 3
Homepage
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/maindir/index.htm
y el Foro:
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=2512

Actualmente yo uso pista muerta con optoacopladores.

Saludos y contame si es que avanzas o si te puedo ayudar en algo.

[/code]


----------



## danih (Sep 26, 2006)

hola,

estoy soldando un circuito para hacerlo con optocaptadores + slotware 2.8.
lo que pasa es ese programa y el que tu me propones tienen entrada por puerto paralelo. A mi me gustaría por puerto USB. Creo que no tiene que ser tan complicado para alguien que conozca el tema. Cada vez hay menos pc's con puerto paralelo, los portátiles ya no traen ni tan solo puerto serie.

dani.


----------



## macdo (Sep 26, 2006)

si, pero tambien funciona con el teclado por lo que si quieres emular un teclado tienes infinidad de posibilidas...hechale una mirada que vale la pena...es super configurable.
Te recomiendo un sitio donde explica un circuito con optoacopladores:

http://dingotimer.ringodingo.com/dingostrip.asp
De todas formas conozco a los desarrolladores del Ultimate Racer asi que si podemos armar algo no creo que tengan problemas en incluir la conexion USB y ademas seria el unico gratuito capaz 

Vamos por el USB!!!

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## macdo (Oct 5, 2006)

Cuantos autos queres sensar?
Podrias usar un mouse...

Saludos


----------



## macdo (Oct 10, 2006)

encontre la solucion:

http://miarroba.com/foros/ver.php?foroid=21954&temaid=5093681

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## danih (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola macdo,

gracias por tu interés y la información que me has enviado. He leido atentamente tus mensajes y he visitado los links que me has indicado. He anotado de esos links muy buenas ideas.
No obstante a mi me sigue interesando el tema del usb porquè me aportará nuevos conocimientos, no me importa tanto contar las vueltas como programarme un pic con soporte usb,
ei gracias por la información que me has ido enviando, el de la camara web ma ha gustado bastante (para linux hay un programa parecido: motion, aunque desconozco si tiene el trigger de simular apretar tecla).
un saludo y seguimos en contacto.
dani


----------



## danih (Oct 12, 2006)

más información,

por si alguien sigue este post (jeje) por ahora he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones:

- necesito el pic PIC18F4550: se borra fácilmente, tiene emulador COM (no se si para linux)
- libusb es la libreria para linux de usb.

la mejor información la he encontrado aquí: http://cofradia.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=16776

dani


----------



## Luis015 (May 1, 2011)

Amigo me podes decir que dice la pagina en concreto ya que no funciona.

Gracias por tu colaboracion


----------

